# Farm Pro Turns over but won't Start



## Jim_LA (Sep 24, 2014)

I let a friend borrow my Farm Pro Tractor and he ran it out of fuel (First mistake). After filling the tank, I primed all systems (using the manual pump to the injector pump) then bled the lines to the injectors. I am getting gray smoke through the exhaust and it is 85 degrees outside so I know it isn't a Cold Start issue but it turns over and just won't fire. I've tried a shot of WD40 (instead of ether as it is less volatile) and still nothing. I don't know what to try next. Any ideas would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## Jim_LA (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I have completely gone thru the fuel system, starting at the fuel tank. I pulled every fuel line, blew them out, cleared the separator bowl, changed the fuel filter, and re-primer the entire system. Once complete, I pulled each injector, one at a time, and turned the engine over, to insure the injector was getting fuel and it was performing properly. Everything checked out there. While I had the injector(s) out, I checked to make sure I was getting compression from each cylinder and it appears that I am, though I didn't have a compression gage to check how much compression I was getting. Still, the engine will not run.

Next, I pulled the valve cover and noticed something very odd. I have smoke coming up from around the push rods, out of the block. To me, this would mean that the fuel being injected into the combustion chamber is not being compressed, but instead is bypassing the rings and/or piston and being pushed down into the oil pan, then rising back up from around the push rods. If this is the case, that would suggest that I would have a busted ring or piston, right? But if that's the case, wouldn't I see some metal shavings or some sort of 'Trash" in the oil? I don't and that bothers me.

As I see it, the next step would be to actually break into the engine and check the condition of the rings/pistons and cylinder walls. Does anyone out there have any other ideas before I take this next. drastic step?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't have much in the way of experience with bleeding injectors. I did my NH TC30 a year or so ago. Everything was good to go, wouldn't start. I bled them like brakelines. Open then close quickly, letting some fuel and air out. That was my mistake. I looked on youtube and watched a guy doing a kubota. He let a long stream of fuel shoot out. I went back and tried the injectors like that. It started right up.

Good luck with yours. I don't think it is anything wrong, just getting the hang of bleeding them.


----------



## lmathies (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, I found the problem. The rings on 2 of the 3 cylinders were completely destroyed. I had to replace rings, pistons and inserts. While I was at it, I also replaced the Main bearings. Put it all back together and now it runs like a dream. I owe a special thanks to my 'FRIEND" who ran the tractor out of fuel and didn't check the oil until after he had run it for several hours and discovered it was very low. He then filled up the oil and fuel and informed me that he ran it out of fuel but never mentioned the OIL issue.

Hint.....Never let anyone borrow your tractor.


----------



## Jtberry (9 mo ago)

Jim_LA said:


> I let a friend borrow my Farm Pro Tractor and he ran it out of fuel (First mistake). After filling the tank, I primed all systems (using the manual pump to the injector pump) then bled the lines to the injectors. I am getting gray smoke through the exhaust and it is 85 degrees outside so I know it isn't a Cold Start issue but it turns over and just won't fire. I've tried a shot of WD40 (instead of ether as it is less volatile) and still nothing. I don't know what to try next. Any ideas would certainly be appreciated.


* I'm having the same issue did you figure out the problem *


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Jtberry said:


> * I'm having the same issue did you figure out the problem *


This is a pretty old thread. Any members involved in the previous posts have been absent for years. You should start a new thread and describe your issue. The issue the original poster hand seems to be a damaged engine due to lack of oil.


----------

